# I have a crush on her



## BlackRussianJedi

I've been trying to figure out a way "I have a bit of a crush on her" but the closest things I can find in Russian seem either too strong, or not strong enough- there doesn't seem to be a happy medium yet!   I keep seeing things like "Я с ума по ней" or "На тебе у меня клинит," but both of these seem kind of too strong for what I'm trying to communicate (and I apologize if either of them are offensive!)

In case anyone isn't familiar with the phrase "to have a crush," it basically means that one is attracted to someone, but isn't necessarily crazy about them or in love with them. "нравится" seems too general, and doesn't seem to communicate the nature of the attraction as being romantic/physical.

Is there a Russian equivalent to having a "crush" on someone?

Thanks!


----------



## rusita preciosa

Please search this forum before asking a question. It was discussed here and here.


----------



## BlackRussianJedi

I did search for this topic in the search field at the top of the page several times, and it kept bringing me to the dictionary, which lead to to the incorrect expressions I listed above, which is why I then posted it here. I don't know how to change the search field to search the forum instead of the dictionary. Thank you for the links.


----------



## aardvark66

How about "меня к ней влечет/меня к ней тянет"? In my opinion either of these phrases expresses the a bit of part, which is key here.


----------



## Maroseika

BlackRussianJedi said:


> Я с ума по ней" or "На тебе у меня клинит," but both of these seem kind of too strong for what I'm trying to communicate (and I apologize if either of them are offensive!)



The first one is just wrong grammatically, and probably this is broken bookish expression "Я от нее без ума" or maybe "Я схожу с ума от нее".
The second one is very strange but maybe really used in the youth slang.

Anyway, the problem, as you can see, is exact definition of what "crush" means in your language (in the wide range between страсть and увлечение) and what style of speech you want use: neutral literary, bookish, colloquial, teenager's or youth slang or whatever. Can you explain?


----------



## Budspok

I have a bit of a crush on her - Я с неЁ слегкА тащУсь.


----------



## Maroseika

Budspok said:


> I have a bit of a crush on her - Я с неЁ слегкА тащУсь.


Прикольно стебаться над иностранцем, правда?


----------



## Sobakus

Я в неё влюбился - a strong crush
Я в неё втюрился - probably the best if you want a teen slang term for it (I'm not sure if the word crush is slang any more)
Она мне нравится - a light crush

Сходить с ума по кому-то is way too strong, while меня по ней клинит is way too slangy.


----------



## Vovan

*BlackRussianJedi*

First off, you should know that there is no equivalent in Russian for "to have a crush on somebody" that would work when translating ANY sentence. In this respect (i.e. translating ANY sentence with "have a crush" from English into a grammatically correct form) "увлечься (кем-то)" is probably the best but far from being universal.

In Russia, men don't usually say "нравится (кто-то)" about women in the sense of "like her as just a friend", so "Она мне нравится" said by a man would often imply "I find her interesting as a woman / I'm thinking/dreaming about her". This phrase is rather a brave thing to utter, I should mention. It's a bit stronger than you might think..... If a man wants to make it clear that what he means is just friendship, he would often say "нравится как человек".

Also, you should be careful when using the same phrase about a man (i.e. "Он мне нравится"); instead, you should say something like, "Борис - хороший парень/человек".

A change in word order and a pause before the last word "нравится" may slightly change the meaning: "(А) мне он/она - нравится" often means "(And) I like him/her as a personality whatever (bad) anyone might say about him/her", it's safe to use the phrase both about men and women.


----------



## Budspok

Maroseika said:


> Прикольно стебаться над иностранцем, правда?



That wasn’t meant to put on anybody. The expression (although definitely a slang one) is widely used all through-out Russia...


----------



## Maroseika

Budspok said:


> That wasn’t meant to put on anybody. The expression (although definitely a slang one) is widely used all through-out Russia...



First, what use of giving such an exotic expression without any explanation? You really think it will help the topic starter in such delicate case? And he will not look an idiot in most thinkable cases when this "crush" expression can be used?
Seconds, слегка тащиться is extremely doubtful combination, it's like слегка восхищаться or слегка обожать.


----------



## Sobakus

Budspok said:


> That wasn’t meant to put on anybody. The expression (although definitely a slang one) is widely used all through-out Russia...



Never in my life have I heard anybody saying тащиться about a person, it sounds quite bizzarre to me.


----------



## sagittaire

*Sobakus*, it's probably a bit obsolete at the moment, but there was a time when one could say that. They also used to say "он по ней сохнет". Not anymore, I suppose.

*Maroseika*, "Я схожу с ума *по ней*" (not "от нее"). Or better still, "Я схожу по ней с ума" (emphasizing the feeling).


----------



## Maroseika

sagittaire said:


> *Maroseika*, "Я схожу с ума *по ней*" (not "от нее"). Or better still, "Я схожу по ней с ума" (emphasizing the feeling).



Yes, you are right.


----------



## BlackRussianJedi

Maroseika said:
			
		

> Anyway, the problem, as you can see, is exact definition of what "crush"  means in your language (in the wide range between страсть and  увлечение) and what style of speech you want use: neutral literary,  bookish, colloquial, teenager's or youth slang or whatever. Can you  explain?



It's a little tricky to explain. I was going for  a colloquial translation sort of feel. My opinion of what a "crush" in  English, is that it's a form of not-so-serious bittersweet attraction  toward someone (usually either unrealized by the person, or not  reciprocated or tabu or known to be impossible for anything to come of it). It's a difficult concept to explain, which I suppose is  why there's so much discussion around how to explain it. There of course  isn't an exact translation for having a crush on someone, but there has  got to be an equivalent term, which means a similar thing, or conveys a  similar feeling as the expression does in English.



			
				Vovan said:
			
		

> In Russia, men don't usually say "нравится (кто-то)" about women in the sense of "like her as just a friend", so "Она мне нравится"  said by a man would often imply "I find her interesting as a woman /  I'm thinking/dreaming about her". This phrase is rather a brave thing to  utter, I should mention. It's a bit stronger than you might think.....  If a man wants to make it clear that what he means is just friendship,  he would often say "нравится как человек".




So, Vovan, do you think that "мне нравится она" would be too strong to describe the feeling of a crush? Also keeping in mind that in English, "a crush" also implies that there's either a bittersweet element to the attraction, or that anything coming of the attraction is not likely, or even impossible.


----------



## Maroseika

BlackRussianJedi said:


> My opinion of what a "crush" in  English, is that it's a form of not-so-serious bittersweet attraction  toward someone (usually either unrealized by the person, or not  reciprocated or tabu or known to be impossible for anything to come of it).
> "a crush" also implies that there's either a bittersweet element to the attraction, or that anything coming of the attraction is not likely, or even impossible.



Well, нравиться seems the most appropriate according to the strength of the feeling, although it is not colloquial and it doesn't presume such complex thing as "not-so-serious bittersweet attraction".
The word увлекаться really may have such connotation, but it is bookish rather than colloquial.
The word втюриться also implies unrequited love, but it seems to refer to the stronger feeling than what you are describing.


----------



## BlackRussianJedi

Haha- I know, it seems like I'm very picky about the type of word. Maybe I could say something like "немного втюриться" или "втюриться вроде как" or does it just sound ridiculous?  I can't find a translation of it anywhere, so I'm unsure.


----------



## Maroseika

BlackRussianJedi said:


> Maybe I could say something like "немного втюриться" или "втюриться вроде как" or does it just sound ridiculous?


Немного втюриться really sounds strange, but it may make sense when you want to soften the utterance, so that others did not take it for too much serious. 
Вроде как втюриться means you are not sure in your feeling, but the very feeling expressed by the word втюриться is not weakened.


----------



## Budspok

Guess the most appropriate to what *BlackRussianJedi *describes sould be "я Ею пленЁн". What does the honorable forum think of it?


----------



## Sobakus

Budspok said:


> Guess the most appropriate to what *BlackRussianJedi *describes sould be "я Ею пленЁн". What does the honorable forum think of it?



Best said while saving the kingdom from imminent doom in your shining armour or challening some impertinent scoundrel to a duel.


----------



## Fortunio

"Она вскружила мне голову" -  как раз такой, не слишком strong вариант


----------



## Maroseika

Fortunio said:


> "Она вскружила мне голову" -  как раз такой, не слишком strong вариант



Люди добрые, автор вопроса ведь ясно изложил задачу: "I was going for a colloquial translation sort of feel".

Ну какие же тут "вскружила голову", "я ею пленен", "меня влечет к ней" и прочие красивости?


----------



## Vovan

BlackRussianJedi said:


> It's a little tricky to explain. I was going for  a colloquial translation sort of feel. My opinion of what a "crush" in  English, is that it's a form of not-so-serious bittersweet attraction  toward someone (usually either unrealized by the person, or not  reciprocated or tabu or known to be impossible for anything to come of it). It's a difficult concept to explain, which I suppose is  why there's so much discussion around how to explain it. There of course  isn't an exact translation for having a crush on someone, but there has  got to be an equivalent term, which means a similar thing, or conveys a  similar feeling as the expression does in English.
> 
> 
> [/U]
> So, Vovan, do you think that "мне нравится она" would be too strong to describe the feeling of a crush? Also keeping in mind that in English, "a crush" also implies that there's either a bittersweet element to the attraction, or that anything coming of the attraction is not likely, or even impossible.



My remark about "нравиться" was that it's not the same as the English "to like".
"Нравиться" is OFTEN used when talking about crushes.
Some other words for you:
-- Он потерял из-за нее голову.
-- Она ему вскружила голову.
-- Меня к ней сильно влечет.
-- Это всего лишь небольшое увлечение. (Just a little crush)

Well, actually we don't have a word for "crush". I know that in English it's often used about a teenager's feelings for someone older, so I'm trying to imagine what we can call it in Russian but... no luck. No such word. "Тайная влюбленность"/"Тайно влюблен" might be a variant for a teenager, I guess.

Probably what you need is to give a dialogue or two in English so that we might translate it into Russian. If you like.


----------



## Fortunio

Maroseika said:


> Ну какие же тут "вскружила голову", "я ею пленен", "меня влечет к ней" и прочие красивости?


День добрый!
А мне кажется, что выражения "я от нее без ума" и "она вскружила мне голову" - равноценны, тогда как "я ею пленён" и "я от неё балдею" - стоят, *условно говоря*, на других ступеньках - первое ступенькой выше, второе - ниже.


----------



## Fortunio

Вспомнилось еще одно выражение, которое сейчас в ходу у молодежи: "Я на неё запал".


----------



## Maroseika

Fortunio said:


> День добрый!
> А мне кажется, что выражения "я от нее без ума" и "она вскружила мне голову" - равноценны, тогда как "я ею пленён" и "я от неё балдею" - стоят, *условно говоря*, на других ступеньках - первое ступенькой выше, второе - ниже.



Тем не менее, заданному условию - разговорное выражение - соответствует только последний вариант. Правда, он не годится по смыслу.
А вот "я на нее запал", по смыслу, пожалуй, подходит. Хотя не уверен, что оно соответствует английскому выражению стилистически.


----------



## Budspok

Take a look at number 9.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?page=2&term=crush

I figure "Я на неЁ запАл" is the best variant so far.


----------



## Maroseika

Budspok said:


> Take a look at number 9.
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?page=2&term=crush
> 
> I figure "Я на неЁ запАл" is the best variant so far.


I mean style, not sense. To compare styles in Russian and English Urban dictionary helps not too much.


----------



## Sobakus

I don't think "запасть" is popular with anyone nowadays, let alone with the youth. I'd expect to hear that from someone's dad at best.


----------



## BlackRussianJedi

Thanks for the clarification, Maroseika. Sobakus, so I take that as a less than favorable translation?


----------



## Fortunio

Sobakus said:


> I don't think "запасть" is popular with anyone nowadays, let alone with the youth. I'd expect to hear that from someone's dad at best.


Мое трехдневное молчание объясняется просто: хотелось изучить вопрос насчет употребительности слова "запасть" в смысле влюбиться.
 Я могу поклясться, что никогда не слышала это слово от своих родителей и тем более от бабушек-дедушек. Один мой знакомый уверяет, что его употреблял Довлатов (мне, к сожалению, некогда это проверять), да и по другим сведениям, похоже, это выражение распространилось годах в 80-х, а значит, его могут употреблять те, кому сейчас под 60 или меньше.
Но меня волновал вопрос насчет молодежи, потому что я точно помню, что впервые услышала "я запал" от кого-то из молодых и не так уж давно.
 Это, конечно, не показатель, но я попросила свою 16-летнюю дочь  (которая сказала, что да, они в своей среде это выражение употребляют, но не всегда, чаще все-таки предпочитают свлово "нраиться") провести опрос среди своих одноклассников (16-18 летних хороших, грамотных ребят). 
Вот что получилось:
Они употребляют выражение "я на неё (него) запал (запала)" и даже "*подзапал*", когда под маской пренебрежительности хотят скрыть свои подлинные чувства, а также когда хотят кого-то поддеть (мол, он, дурак, на неё запал, а ей нравится совсем другой).
Возможно также, что в Питере это выражение уже не употребляется, но в Москве оно ещё в ходу. Будет возможность, поспрашивайте.
 Кроме того, все ребята (хорошо владеющие английским) в один голос сказали, что "я на нее запал (подзапал)" - отличный перевод для "I have a crash on her".


----------



## Vovan

Скажу свою точку зрения, с вашего позволения! )

Я, родившись в самом конце 70-х и живя в центре России, впервые услышал слово "запасть" в начале-середине 90-х -  в переводе восьма и весьма популярного тогда молодежного сериала из Франции "Элен и ребята". Там его почти в каждой серии использовали переводчики. Но я не могу сказать, что кто-то из нас, ребят (да и девчат тоже!),  повторял это вслед за ними в реальной жизни.

Со стороны своей языковой интуиции могу добавить, что мог бы так сказать о ком-то в третьем лице ("Она, видно, запала на него"). Но не про самого себя, т.к. как минимум звучит очень неопределенно, не ясно, что это вообще значит с точки зрения _внутри_ переживаемого..... Поэтому - в третьем лице, ориентируясь по внешним признакам.

Как-то так... )


----------



## Fortunio

Vovan, добрый день и спасибо за Ваше подробное и интересное добавление.  
Для того, чтобы понять, насколько распространено, это выражение, надо бы поспрашивать людей из разных, как бы это сказать повежливее, "культурных слоев",  что вряд ли возможно на этом форуме... Да и сравнить с тем, кто в англоязычных странах употребляет "I have a crush on her" и насколько широко распространено его употребление и др. 
Тогда можно будет понять, соответствует ли ему наше "запасть" или нет.
В общем, это целое исследование, которое вполне бы могли провести, например, студенты-филологи. 
У нас с Вами такой возможности нет, мы полагаемся на собственный багаж знаний, интуицию   и, конечно, на помощь участников форума. Иначе ни я, ни Вы сюда бы не пришли


----------

